# Which mineral would you use?



## SassyKat6181 (Jan 24, 2013)

I was offering Blue Seal Min-A-Vite loose mineral, but they discontinued it and replaced it with Min-A-Vite lite in pellet form :/  I have researched the other loose mineral mixes, but they vary quite a bit.  The man up the road uses Purina goat mineral, but it has a very high salt content.  Why would they make 45% salt?   A bit of info: two 10.5 month old nigerian dwarf does, 42ish pounds.  Going to breed them in the next month or two with a buck nearby.  Their feed has 18% protein

Here's my chart, please give me your thoughts on which one you would prefer.   

	      min-a-vite*	manna pro	sweetlix magnum-milk	sweetlix meat-maker	 purina goat

protein	      7.2-8.6%	  4%	                          0	                                             0	                                         0
calcium	      17-20%	  16-19.2%                         7.5-9%	                             14-16%	                         9-11%
phosphorus    7.50%	  8%	                          8%	                                             8%	                         8%
selenium	       25 ppm	  12 ppm	                          50 ppm	                             50 ppm	                         25 ppm
vit A	      200,000 iu/lb	  300,000 iu'lb                    300,000 iu/lb                              300,000 iu/lb	        140,000 iu'lb
vit D	      40,000 iu/lb	  30,000 iu/lb	          30,000 iu/lb	                             30,000 iu/lb	                        11,000 iu/lb
vit E	      1250 iu/lb	  400 iu'lb	                          400 iu/lb	                             400 iu/lb	                        750 iu/lb
salt 	            ? 	                  12-14%	                          10-12%	                             10-12%	                        41-45%
copper	      1900-2100 ppm	  1350 ppm	          1750-1810 ppm	             1750-1810 ppm	        1800 ppm

                    *This is what they are on now


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 24, 2013)

First or second though I would only do loose mineral, not pellets. Do NOT get the third or last one.

ETA: Are you in a copper or selenium deficient area?


----------



## SassyKat6181 (Jan 24, 2013)

I didn't realize the formula had switched to pellets until I opened the bag.  I am returning it tomorrow.  I still have about 2 lbs of my original loose mineral, so I have time to find/order a new one.  I checked the map for where I am - Western Massachusetts - and we are a selenium deficient area.  Not sure about copper though.  The 1st one is what is discontinued, I just put it up for reference against the other products I can purchase.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jan 24, 2013)

My goats really seem to prefer the Manna Pro minerals.

They are a bit pricey, at $14.00 for a bag, but I like them.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 24, 2013)

I actually use Manna Pro too. It's a buck a pound here and I may change just because it cost so much. I really like the mineral but it's expensive.


----------



## ThornyRidgeII (Jan 24, 2013)

My goats have always liked the Sweetlix Meat Maker.  That is really the only one I have experience with that is any good in my opinion.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 24, 2013)

ThornyRidgeII said:
			
		

> My goats have always liked the Sweetlix Meat Maker.  That is really the only one I have experience with that is any good in my opinion.


*
X2, I have always used this will good results and my goats like it, why would you not use it Straw?*


----------



## SassyKat6181 (Jan 24, 2013)

I just found one from Hoeggers supply.   Looks pretty good too.  Golden Blend   25lbs shipped free at $49.95 is only a little more than 18lbs of the sweetlix shipped
CALCIUM (CA) MIN 13.00% MAGANESE (ME)  MIN .030% 
CALCIUM (CA) MAX 15.60%  ZINC (ZN) MIN 0.40% 
PHOSPHORUS (P)  MIN 7.00% COPPER (CU) MIN 0.15% 
SALT (NACL)  MIN 20.00% COBALT (CO) MIN 0.006% 
SALT (NACL MAX 24.00% IODINE (I)  MIN 0.007% 
MAGNESIUM (MG) MIN 1.00% SELENIUM (SE)  12 MG/LB 
POTASSIUM (K) MIN 0.90% VITAMIN A  MIN 220K USP UNITS/LB 
SULFUR (S0) MIN 1.20% VITAMIN D MIN MIN 45K USP UNITS/LB 
IRON (FE) MIN 1.00% VITAMIN E MIN MIN 220 INT UNITS/LB


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 24, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> ThornyRidgeII said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That one is fine. I would not use the 3rd or last one.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 24, 2013)

SassyKat6181 said:
			
		

> I just found one from Hoeggers supply.   Looks pretty good too.  Golden Blend   25lbs shipped free at $49.95 is only a little more than 18lbs of the sweetlix shipped
> CALCIUM (CA) MIN 13.00% MAGANESE (ME)  MIN .030%
> CALCIUM (CA) MAX 15.60%  ZINC (ZN) MIN 0.40%
> PHOSPHORUS (P)  MIN 7.00% COPPER (CU) MIN 0.15%
> ...


Salt is too high. There are better minerals up top that you posted and with more selenium, which you need.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 24, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> WhiteMountainsRanch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Ahh not enough Calcium? That's why I don't use the magnum milk, funny the milker formula has less calcium than the meat maker one!*


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah the Ca ration is not good.It would be fine if they had access to alot of pasture and browse at all times as well as clean water but most people do not have that. And if that's the case those minerals would not be good.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jan 24, 2013)

I think the magnum milk has less calcium than meat maker because of the typical feeding practices that go along with the type of animal....

Dairy animals fed alfalfa hay would get too much calcium (high amounts of calcium in the alfalfa ) if also fed the "meatmaker" minerals 

Meat goats that typically get a pretty good amount amount of grain (sometimes a lot) need the higher calcium in the minerals to compensate for all the phosphorus in the grain.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 24, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Yeah the Ca ration is not good.It would be fine if they had access to alot of pasture and browse at all times as well as clean water but most people do not have that. And if that's the case those minerals would not be good.


----------



## babsbag (Jan 24, 2013)

Do they make a mineral with Ammonium Chloride added? I don't feed any pellets or grain to my bucks so always looking for a way to help prevent UC. 

BTW...my goats won't touch any of the sweetlix minerals. The only one they eat is Purina, go figure. I may have to try the Golden Blend. We had a group from our dairy assoc. order a pallet of the stuff. At the time it was too pricey for me. I haven't seen any other brands around here other than Purina and Sweetlix.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 24, 2013)

babsbag said:
			
		

> Do they make a mineral with Ammonium Chloride added? I don't feed any pellets or grain to my bucks so always looking for a way to help prevent UC.
> 
> BTW...my goats won't touch any of the sweetlix minerals. The only one they eat is Purina, go figure. I may have to try the Golden Blend. We had a group from our dairy assoc. order a pallet of the stuff. At the time it was too pricey for me. I haven't seen any other brands around here other than Purina and Sweetlix.


If you don't feed grain to your bucks and as long as you feed them grass hay, they have plenty of water, and you feed at least 2:1 Ca then you should have no worries of UC.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 24, 2013)

ragdollcatlady said:
			
		

> I think the magnum milk has less calcium than meat maker because of the typical feeding practices that go along with the type of animal....
> 
> Dairy animals fed alfalfa hay would get too much calcium (high amounts of calcium in the alfalfa ) if also fed the "meatmaker" minerals.


*
I always heard dairy goats should have free choice alfalfa, meat maker minerals, and even some tums as calcium supplement. Is this incorrect?*


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jan 25, 2013)

The Manna Pro Goat has AC added.


----------



## SassyKat6181 (Jan 25, 2013)

You can purchase powdered ammonium chloride and sprinkle it on their food


----------

